# How do you attach ear bows?



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is getting her topknot whacked off on Wednesday and I'm going to need another way to put bows on her. So, how do you attach those adorable ear bows? I've been searching the forum and google and can't seem to find any how-tos. I'm starting to wonder if it's some sort of secret club that has it's own special handshake.









Max and Sammy Maree's mommy seems to belong to the club....

Steph and Josie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm not sure how everyone else attaches the bows but I use the same method as with the topknot. I put Shotzi's hair in pigtails using a latex band and attach the bow beneath the band. The band prevents the bow from sliding off. If the hair next to her bow is long enough, you may be able to use this same technique.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Josie is getting her topknot whacked off on Wednesday and I'm going to need another way to put bows on her. So, how do you attach those adorable ear bows? I've been searching the forum and google and can't seem to find any how-tos. I'm starting to wonder if it's some sort of secret club that has it's own special handshake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No club, but lots of practice to get them looking good. I get a thin piece of hair from the start of there ear, and put the band in and attach the bow, I make sure you can't see the pony, so kind of put the band in under the other hair.
It is hard to explain, leave it with me and I will take some step by step photo's for you.
Really It is practice. My groomer taught me and I just practiced, and now I put them in, in no time. It's like those that do Top Knots, It would take me hours and still look bad, others who have practiced do it in no time.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

So a stapler is probably a bad idea?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

As you can see, I get a small amout of hair, which is inline with the front of where there ear starts.









Then I tie a small band into the hair









Then attach the bow
















This is the best I could do, as I was taking the photo's myself while holding hair. But hopefully it gives you some idea. Now just go and practice.

I have to say thankyou to my Max for being my model, he was such a good boy.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

*YOU ARE AMAZING!*


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

> *YOU ARE AMAZING!*[/B]


My sentiments exactly. Amazing. My baby wouldn't lay still long enough...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh thank you so, so, so much!  
























Wonderful pictures with an adorable model!!!!

Yea! I can't wait to give it a try!!!!

Josie says: Ooooh, now I can be pretty like Max and Sammy Maree!!! 

Steph and Josie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> So a stapler is probably a bad idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cary, if it was a bad idea to staple the antlers to the mouse in Scrooge with Bill Murry... I am BETTING it's not a good idea here either. Thank you for asking before trying.










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=245347
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What if you used a rolled up newspaper to tap them in?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=246696
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well IF I did, I sure would keep that bit of information to MYSELF.









Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary...nooooooooo







not a glue gun either!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Cary...nooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Snicker, snicker







I unplugged his glue gun anyway.

Melanie


----------

